# Carb Dripping in Toro CCR Powerlite



## ChicagoPowerlite (Nov 22, 2015)

So I had my snow blower in for a carb rebuild. When I got it back, I noticed it dripping whenever I over primed it or tipped it back. Today, I took the float and needle apart and cleaned it. It worked, but a few hours later when I tried it, it leaked about two drops. Is there anything that I should try or should I not worry about it?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ChicagoPowerlite said:


> So I had my snow blower in for a carb rebuild. When I got it back, I noticed it dripping whenever I over primed it or tipped it back. Today, I took the float and needle apart and cleaned it. It worked, but a few hours later when I tried it, it leaked about two drops. Is there anything that I should try or should I not worry about it?


If you prime too much, it can leak. Also check the bowl to make sure they tightened it up properly. If its tight, might be the gasket on the bowl was damaged when they reassembled it. If you paid to have the work done, you should take it up with the shop who should make good on their work.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it only drips with you try to start it (prime) that's considered normal. Try one less pump when you prime it.

If it's dripping while running or when sitting, engine off that's another story and something that can be and needs to be fixed.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Another thing, when the carb was rebuilt was the inside of the gas tank also cleaned? If there's any residual gunk in there it could be getting into the carb and messing with the seal on the float needle.


----------



## ChicagoPowerlite (Nov 22, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Another thing, when the carb was rebuilt was the inside of the gas tank also cleaned? If there's any residual gunk in there it could be getting into the carb and messing with the seal on the float needle.


No I believe the mechanic just rebuilt the carb. How would you go about cleaning the tank?


----------



## ChicagoPowerlite (Nov 22, 2015)

skutflut said:


> If you prime too much, it can leak. Also check the bowl to make sure they tightened it up properly. If its tight, might be the gasket on the bowl was damaged when they reassembled it. If you paid to have the work done, you should take it up with the shop who should make good on their work.


It's leaking out of the vent. I'm thinking abound taking it there and make them finish it up right.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

ChicagoPowerlite said:


> No I believe the mechanic just rebuilt the carb. How would you go about cleaning the tank?


Well first you'd have a good look inside with a nice bright flashlight, and see if there was anything other than clean clear gas inside. Water will appeal like bubbles on the bottom of the tank. Any doubt, drain the gas into a clear container so you can see. Water/junk will settle to the bottom, gas will float on top. Is the gas in the tank fresh btw, or leftover? If it's old, get it out anyway.

Once you can determine if it's squeaky clean inside, or contaminated, then we'll know how to proceed.

That said if you paid someone to do the job it should have been done right, and a carb rebuild at a reputable shop should include making sure there's no further contamination upstream of the carb, including checking the tank... imo.


----------



## ChicagoPowerlite (Nov 22, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Well first you'd have a good look inside with a nice bright flashlight, and see if there was anything other than clean clear gas inside. Water will appeal like bubbles on the bottom of the tank. Any doubt, drain the gas into a clear container so you can see. Water/junk will settle to the bottom, gas will float on top. Is the gas in the tank fresh btw, or leftover? If it's old, get it out anyway.
> 
> Once you can determine if it's squeaky clean inside, or contaminated, then we'll know how to proceed.
> 
> That said if you paid someone to do the job it should have been done right, and a carb rebuild at a reputable shop should include making sure there's no further contamination upstream of the carb, including checking the tank... imo.


I guess he did check the tank because it was clean at the bottom with clean, fresh 2 cycle fuel. So where do I go from here. I forgot to mention in my main post that's it's leaking from the vent hole. I only got worried when I tipped it back and got a few drops of gasoline.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

CL
If you're "tipping" your snow blower, a few drips is normal. Also, as mentioned, the primer bulb will cause excess fuel to leak out...normal. If your machine is running correctly now, I would wait to see if the drips disappear. If the tank has a shutoff valve, always use it. If not, install one and use it. MH


----------



## ChicagoPowerlite (Nov 22, 2015)

motorhead64 said:


> CL
> If you're "tipping" your snow blower, a few drips is normal. Also, as mentioned, the primer bulb will cause excess fuel to leak out...normal. If your machine is running correctly now, I would wait to see if the drips disappear. If the tank has a shutoff valve, always use it. If not, install one and use it. MH


It doesn't drip while it's running so I guess I'm good.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good. Just keep an eye on it and store it wisely. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

ChicagoPowerlite said:


> It doesn't drip while it's running so I guess I'm good.


It also shouldn't drip when it's just sitting for a few days.

If it doesn't drip unless you're priming it or moving/tipping it then you're good.


----------



## ChicagoPowerlite (Nov 22, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It also shouldn't drip when it's just sitting for a few days.
> 
> If it doesn't drip unless you're priming it or moving/tipping it then you're good.


Thanks! That good news.


----------

